

The “no self-defeating object” argument - ypavan
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/the-no-self-defeating-object-argument/

======
jeffcoat
I'm a big fan of Terrence Tao's blog -- even though I (with a first-class
undergraduate degree in Math) can only really follow maybe 20% of the articles
he writes.

